# NEED HELP! good conduct certificate not issued?



## mackay (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi people, im new to this so bare with me here. Im a bit stuck, ill make this story short as possible, im in Australia, my fiance is in Sth.Africa, in the middle of processing prospective marriage visa, she need a good conduct report from UAE cause she worked there as airline hostess in 2005, a family member pasted away 2006. so she left the counrty and went back to Sth.Africa 2months before visa expires and work contract and resigned from work by email in Sth.Africa. UAE isnt issuing her with certificate, only reason they said was government cant issue due to security reasons. Can anyways help or explain anything? Could this be the reason to why there not issueing the report?


----------

